# All fish dying... HELP



## sarahlooger (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a 25 gallon with 4 small African cichlids and a small catfish. I have been having major ammonia problems and the tiny gravel I have been using kept all the ammonia in it and I could not syphon it out. So I decided to find new larger gravel to easily get the waste out. I had to change the entire tank but I have moved this tank with these fish before and there was no problem. I rinsed the new gravel, placed in some plant clay (I have used that too and no problems) for the live plants, and filled it up with tap conditioned with the water conditioner. I added the Algie-X which I just read to not use (threw that away) but I have used it for the past month and no fish problems but it did nothing to help with the algae. All the bottles said to use the good bacteria supplement to balance the tank out so I added that for the first time. I added the proper amount of tank salt because that's what all the experts said. Then I put my bio filter and under gravel filter on. I put the fish in individual bags and slowly introduced them into the tank. I checked all the levels and they were good, it was a little soft but no more than normal. If anything the tank levels were better than they were from my previous tank.

About 3 hours after they have been properly in I checked on them and the catfish is swimming around and gasping for air. He died about an hour later and there was nothing I could do. No physical sign other than it frantically swimming and then death. Now a day later another cichlid died over night, and one more died after a frantic swim. The remaining two cichlids are hiding and only one is confirmed alive.

I do not know what is wrong. I have had fish for over a year and my family who has delt with fish for a long time has been helping me. I have been working closely with the local fish shop and been trying to do everything properly. Why are they all dying?!


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

That could be NEw Tank's syndrome. Mystery death of fish.



> You said: ...I had to change the entire tank ...


Maybe that what caused the problem. The new tank is not established yet. Ammonia, nitrates and nitrites are high during the cycle of a new tank. I recommend to cycle first the new tank before introducing new fish for about 1 week or 10 days. No matter where the fish came but the matter of fact that you changed the entire tank which i assume a new tank,  will cause mystery deaths.

Any more comments??? i might be wrong but as far as what i had encountered, that's that.

Cichlid lover always!! yey! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: [/code]


----------



## sarahlooger (Nov 9, 2009)

The fish I have in there are still hiding and refuse to come out. I normally shake the food and they pop out and eat but we're on day 2 of new tank and nothing. One I thought died but he surprisingly survived. How long do you think it will take the fish to relax and swim around again?


----------



## sarahlooger (Nov 9, 2009)

Also the water hardness has always been soft and I add the spoon/5gallon and still soft. I have small cichlids, common African, not sure the exact names. Should I be worried about the water being more harsh?

Also what is a good grazer that will be able to live in a 25 gallon (I resell the fish when they get too big for the tank so I buy semi-small) that will live easily with the cichlids?

I have been doing this a while but I want it to be perfect this time around, tired of a not so wonderful tank but space limits tank to 25 gallons


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

sarahlooger said:


> I have a 25 gallon with 4 small African cichlids and a small catfish. I have been having major ammonia problems and the tiny gravel I have been using kept all the ammonia in it and I could not syphon it out. So I decided to find new larger gravel to easily get the waste out. I had to change the entire tank but I have moved this tank with these fish before and there was no problem. I rinsed the new gravel, placed in some plant clay (I have used that too and no problems) for the live plants, and filled it up with tap conditioned with the water conditioner. I added the Algie-X which I just read to not use (threw that away) but I have used it for the past month and no fish problems but it did nothing to help with the algae. All the bottles said to use the good bacteria supplement to balance the tank out so I added that for the first time. I added the proper amount of tank salt because that's what all the experts said. Then I put my bio filter and under gravel filter on. I put the fish in individual bags and slowly introduced them into the tank. I checked all the levels and they were good, it was a little soft but no more than normal. If anything the tank levels were better than they were from my previous tank.
> 
> About 3 hours after they have been properly in I checked on them and the catfish is swimming around and gasping for air. He died about an hour later and there was nothing I could do. No physical sign other than it frantically swimming and then death. Now a day later another cichlid died over night, and one more died after a frantic swim. The remaining two cichlids are hiding and only one is confirmed alive.
> 
> I do not know what is wrong. I have had fish for over a year and my family who has delt with fish for a long time has been helping me. I have been working closely with the local fish shop and been trying to do everything properly. Why are they all dying?!


The tank is most likely to small for most cichlids. If you have ammonia, you either had a spike or your tank is not fully cycled. Ammonia is in the water, not the gravel. Removing the gravel was probably a mistake. (The gravel will house benefical bacteria). You are adding way too many chemicals to the water. I am almost positive you have little to no benifical bacteria left in your system.

What is your tank maintenance schedule? When was the last time the gravel was vacuumed?

What are your tank parameters? ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. I honestly believe you will need to "recycle" this tank. Without knowing these levels, its kind of hard to say which way to go. If you do indeed have any ammonia, you will need to do daily (maybe even two or three times daily) partial water changes. Add only a good declorinator, forget the rest of the chemicals. The fish are in for a rollercoaster ride. There is a good chance they will not make it and you'll have to start over. High levels (even small levels) of ammonia are deadly. Good luck


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

I must agree with wheatbackdigger and Ishmael. I believe that is a new tank syndrome. As what I had experienced, all of my fish died except for one. Not all fish would die but high levels of ammonia are very fatal to fish. Wheatbackdigger is right that ammonia arenot in the gravel but in the water. You mentioned that you changed the entire tank so therefore there are not still enough beneficial bacteria in you're new tank. These bacteria live in the gravel. You are also putting too many chemicals in you're water which I assume would be fatal to you're fish. As with you're fish who survived, I must say he really is a survivor. He must be strong to withstand conditions like that. I must suggest that you cycle first you're tank for 1 week to allow beneficial bacteria to develop. Remove all you're fish and reintroduce them again after a week. But before inteoducingy them, make sure that water parameters are right. BTW, please don't add plenty of chemicals. Do it naturally.

If you're tank is a 25 gallon I suggest that you keep apistos or shellies. They are fun to watch especially the shellies. Shellies are African cichlids but they don't grow too much... Some of it. Their water is very hard. Just do google it if you want to keep them.

Cichlid lover always yey!!! :fish: :fish: :fish:

75 gallon severum tank
75 gallon angelfish tank
90 gallon Malawi tank


----------



## sarahlooger (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks,

I have been watching and one that I thought was dying pulled through. They are starting to move around now. I only decided chemicals because no matter how many 20% water changes once a week I did the ammonia did not lower. I siphoned and changed and it stayed rather high. Then two cichlids died and I thought it was time for a change. I learned my lesson.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

If you have ammonia in your tank you need to do water changes daily and sometimes more than once daily to bring the ammonia down. This of course only applies if you have fish in the tank.

Weekly changes apply when your tank is fully cycled and you only need to lower nitrates. :thumb:


----------



## sarahlooger (Nov 9, 2009)

I have used a proper test kit and these are my results:
pH: 9
KH: 19 drops
GH: 4 drops
NO2: <.3 mg/l
NH3/NH4+: 0 mg/l
NO3-: 0 mg/l
CO2: .5 mg/l
temp: 70-74 degrees depending

I know that these are some scary results and I have little 13cent goldfish in the tank to help stabilize it. The Tetra test kit I'm using is saying to add soft water such as distilled or rainwater to lower the pH, where do I get that, or should I just collect rain water next time it rains? Also for it says I could filter my water through peat, what is that and what are your opinions? I am not going to get any cichlids until the water is near perfect. I would do a water change now but I am going to wait for replies on this so I don't mess this up anymore.

Anyone with knowledge would help, any tricks or info is appreciated!

For further info on the tank, it is 25 gallons, no live plants, all fake but rinsed properly. Small stone gravel with some clay in it (for old live plants that all died). Added recommended aquarium salt for the tank. A biological filter for up to 30 gallons and an under gravel filter to keep the water moving and build up the good bacteria. I have had this tank going for a week or two with the new gravel, all cichlids have died but feeder fish are doing ok for now.


----------

